# Bruzewski's Waiting Thread 2016



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, this may be a little early, but I figured I'd get it up. :lol: We have three does kidding this year. 
First up is Sherpani OST Catalina Heat, or "Winnie", due March 22nd. 















Second is Acres of Acorns Billie Goat, "Billie", due March 28th. 















Then lastly we have UpNorth Acres RHF Elsa, "Ellie", due April 17th. 















All are bred to The Jets Poker Chip, "Bear"





























Included a picture of the new buck, *B Alpine-Valleys Honeys Kix, I think we are calling him Archie, he needs some tlc, but I like him a lot and he is Bear's sire. This fall Billie and Winnie will be bred to him.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Planned pedigrees for the kids:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Ellie has such a nice face. Happy kidding


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Some photos of the girls today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't wait for those doe kids!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I can't either! Lol, I'd like one from each of them, but maybe two from either Billie or Winnie.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Some candid shots of Winnie and Billie today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, your girls are so pretty!

I like, like, like Ellie!  She's beautiful, and I can't wait to see all of your kids!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Cute little itty bitty beginnings of udders on Winnie and Billie, not much going on with them.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I swear that goat is saying 'vogue' in that top pic in post #8 :dancedgi:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Some pictures from today. 6 days for Winnie, 12 days for Billie, and a lot more for Ellie.  Thinking twins for Winnie and Billie and probably a single again this year for Ellie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Can't wait!! Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck Emma! Thinking pink!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

3 days for Winnie, I think she'll wait at least until then, 9 days for Billie but she went something like 6 days over last year so who really knows :lol: And Ellie is April 17th.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great! Good luck!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Winnie today, starting to fill her udder more and ligs are a little bit soft, but not looking real close.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't know why I didn't see this thread sooner!
Your girls look great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I think we should have some kids today


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay! From Winnie?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anything yet?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It's looking like Winnie is in early labor, ligs gone, udder filled, very uncomfortable. I'll check on her again here soon


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hope she gives you a doe!
Are you planing to keep a doe kid from her, if you get one?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd like to keep any does from her. No kids yet, just started having contractions.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck! Hope it goes smoothly and she has at least one healthy little doe in there!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Twin does! Better pictures tomorrow


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay! The Winnie doelings are so cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woohoo! Congrats! Cheers to a doe year :cheers: lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! Twin does is awesome
Didn't you have all bucks last year?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lol yep I did, I'll get new pics here in a minute.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They're so cute!
I especially love that 3rd picture
And these are Bear's kids?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yes! They're my first does of his so they're staying here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So I think we have names for them, the sundgau is Bruzewski's PC Bring The Heat and the broken black is Bruzewski's PC Copy Cat for registered names, and then Nibbles and Minnie respectively for barn names.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> So I think we have names for them, the sundgau is Bruzewski's PC Bring The Heat and the broken black is Bruzewski's PC Copy Cat for registered names, and then Nibbles and Minnie respectively for barn names.


Love the first name! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What the heck happened to the name I suggested? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What the heck happened to the name I suggested? :lol:


:lol: Wasn't good enough, and actually I just didn't remember.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well fine then! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good names.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Pictures of the girls

Bruzewski's PC Bring The Heat 








Bruzewski's PC Copy Cat


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They look really nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

What does Winnie's udder look like?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It's looking good! Only thing I'm not fond of is her small teats, but otherwise great! I'll get pictures once she gets cleaned up


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Grabbed a quick shot while I was out checking on the babies, 8 hours of milk


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Nothing from Billie yet, she was due yesterday. We're on our way to pick up the new junior herd sire right now, pictures later.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Didn't know you were getting another buck!
Who is he?
Winnie looks nice


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Sherpani RHX-RJ Fitzgerald, Redwood Hills X-Rated Jester x Alpine-Valleys Tazz Francis. He's super pretty, and also currently in the back of the truck. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Pretty boy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

:lovey: He is a cutie!! I need to start finding a junior herd sire for my herd soon as well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He seems ok with the ride too


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Made it home!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Love those pictures
Your new buckling is gorgeous!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha..he's so cute!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Billie was due Monday, no kids yet. Looks like she's going way over like she did last year.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

How late was she last year?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She went six days over last year


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

We may or may not have some kids tonight. :lol: It's hard to tell with her but she's been acting a little bit weird.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know what you mean...Madeline is throwing full force doe code at me right now :lol: Watch her wait a week!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully soon!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

We have contractions!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking pink!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

One doe so far....


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lucky you, my doe just had twin bucks lol


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It feels like she has a mummy in there, so leaving the count at one doe kid.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Trying to pick a name for her, either War Bird or Lady Luck?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I vote for War Bird...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like War Bird too.
Pretty girl!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, I have power for about 2hrs, I vote for Madame Lucien :lol: Or Lady Luck, that works too, just to throw the count off :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

haha....so did she have any others?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did she clean herself out Emma?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah she did Jill, she's doing better now and I started her on antibiotics. 
And no, just the doe kid, but they're both doing alright so it's all good.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Some pictures of the kids, they're doing well. I bet we can guess which one acts the craziest :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't you just love the mud? :lol: They're cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The black kid: :ROFL::ROFL:

Did you pick a name for the doeling? She's cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

That black kid is a little show-off :lol: LMAO


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I haven't picked a name yet, still going back and forth on it.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww! they are so cute!!!! And that black kid looks like she is lovin' life!! 
Sooo adorable!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Ellie is due tomorrow, not looking terribly close as of right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She's having contractions now, should have kids soon!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Twin does!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratulations !! That's awesome!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's awesome!! Congrats
You've had nothing but does this year, right? I guess that makes up for last year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lucky!! Congrats on the twin does! Pretty girls


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone! And yes, all does this year definitely makes up for it. 

The broken chamoisee is at least twice as big as the tiny broken sundgau. They're both doing well though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cuties, are you keeping them?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

One of them is going to be for sale, not sure which yet but I think I want to keep the chammy as of now.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, the chammy is a lot bigger than the sundgau!
Do they have names yet?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

For the sundgau I'm thinking Bruzewski's PC Indigo Illusion and for the chammy either Classy Chick or Sunday Butcher.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the names and I really like the dark one!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're so cute!!  I didn't know twins could be so different in size! :-o


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've never seen that much size difference between does, often with buck/doe twins the buck will be a lot bigger than the doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Emma, you name thief!! :lol: I like the chammy a lot better as of now too.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are way too cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Precious sweethearts!!! :razz: 

Congratulations!!!


----------

